# CT Abscess Drainage Procedure



## baash1124

Can anyone help me with the appropiate code(s) for this procedure?

Thanks in advance!

CT-guided pelvic abscess drainage procedure

Risks and benefits of CT-guided abscess drainage procedure were explained to the patient and written consent was obtained. In the CT suite, unenhanced images through the pelvis were performed to localize an approximately 8 x 10 cm pelvis abscess cavity. Using CT guidance, the pelvic abscess cavity was accessed with a 22-gauge needle. Over a wire, the track
was dilated and a 10-French multi side hole locking pigtail drainage catheter was placed into the air fluid cavity and secured in position. Approximately 80 cc of opaque dark red-brown thick fluid were aspirated from the cavity decompressing it. CT images during and after procedure confirmed
placement of the drainage catheter in the abscess cavity in the low midpelvis.

Impression: Successful CT-guided pelvic abscess drainage with placement of a 10-French locking multi side hole pigtail catheter in the deep midpelvic abscess decompressing it, aspirate with removal of 80 cc of purulent material.


----------



## Aprile Murphy

check these codes I think this may be what you need:
58823 Drainage of pelvic abscess,transvaginal or transrectal approach
75989 Radiological supervision


----------



## baash1124

Well I had looked at the 58823, but it doesn't look to me like they used either of these approaches.  And I was confused about the fact that they left the drainage catheter in place?

Thanks


----------



## drsnpatil

*contributor*

Proceduer approach not documented in this report so some confusion in selecting procedure code.


----------



## MLS2

I would do 75989/49021


----------



## dpeoples

MLS2 said:


> I would do 75989/49021




I concur.


----------



## baash1124

Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------

